
Getting Your Kids Off the iPad Is Worth the Fight - jorganisak
https://shine.yahoo.com/parenting/getting-your-kids-off-the-ipad-is-worth-the-fight-191447400.html
======
domjbs
The trick is not getting them on in the first place.

